# Cooked:From the Streets to the Stove, from cocaine to foie gras



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Drat!! I just typed out a whole bunch of stuff I wanted to disscuss about this book and my darn post dissappeared when I tried to submit it!!

So, now I'll just keep it short.. 
I heard an interview with Jeff Henderson on the Radio today and was just amazed at how he's turned his life around!

Do any of you have his book? What do you think of it?? 
Thanks.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I've been checking this fellow out since I posted my question.. His book is quite new.. If you want to read about him look here..

CHEF JEFF: Official Website


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno, that title scares me with the cocaine business. First there was Bourdain's book with his drug problems, now there's this. Makes us all sound like were drug addicts or something....


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Sure hope he can stay off coke


----------



## brianthecook (May 2, 2007)

Bourdain wrote a better book, but jeff did a good job. Its worth reading.


----------

